# Alloy refurb Nightmare



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

So after having one of my diamond cut alloys clear coat start to fail (despite no kerb damage). I decided the best solution was a full refurb.

Went to well regarded refurb company (nameless for now) who promised a 3 day turnaround for £105. I gave them a call after 3 days to ask if the wheel was finished which they said it was (despite not letting me know) so rushed down before they shut.

Picked the alloy up from the dark waiting room just before close so didn't get a proper chance to check it in the light.

Got it home to find the alloy is a matt dark grey rather than matt black. Furthermore the rim edge has been smoothed unlike the others that have a flat lip - making the cut band look thicker than before. To make things worse the car now seems to pull slightly -making me unsure whether the alloy was rebalanced - would that make sense?










Told them I'm popping back to let them have a look - can they spray the inner part without re-cutting them? otherwise where do I stand as they can't be re-cut again I don't think?

many thanks!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Audi S1 wheels right? Surely all this would have not happened if you just stuck in a warranty claim?

Nevertheless, can't see why they can't sand it down without cutting it and painting it matt black. I'd probably live with the extra thickness

Even so, they can probably be cut again - you can only do them so much but I know someone who's done it 4 times in the space of 2 years through wheel insurance.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

When diamond cut wheels are refurbished they machine the face of the wheel on a CNC lathe. 

If you look at your orginal wheel you'll see that there is a little chamfer or radius on the outside on the rim. The black parts of the wheel also angle out to the silver. 

When you machine the lip you automatically increase the size of the flat. Reapplying a radius or chamfer on the outside will make it appear slightly smaller. You can't do anything about the inside though. 

The difference in those pictures is very noticeable. I'd say they've either taken a far bigger skim than needed, or that's not the first time the wheel has been machined. 

The other issue you have is you can't machine diamond cut wheels too often. Many wheels only allow you one or two attempts before the wheel isn't safe as it's too thin. 

They'll have to face it again in an attempt to get the colour right. If they do that flat will get even bigger if they can safely face it again.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Audi S1 wheels right? Surely all this would have not happened if you just stuck in a warranty claim?
> 
> Nevertheless, can't see why they can't sand it down without cutting it and painting it matt black. I'd probably live with the extra thickness
> 
> Even so, they can probably be cut again - you can only do them so much but I know someone who's done it 4 times in the space of 2 years through wheel insurance.


Dealer refused to cover diamond cut alloys without alloy insurance unfortunately - this seemed the next best option. Hopefully they can just paint the matt black without re-cutting - can't face the diamond cut part being any thicker!


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kerr said:


> When diamond cut wheels are refurbished they machine the face of the wheel on a CNC lathe.
> 
> If you look at your orginal wheel you'll see that there is a little chamfer or radius on the outside on the rim. The black parts of the wheel also angle out to the silver.
> 
> ...


wheel was previously re-cut. Although skim difference wasn't at all noticeable.
:wall:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The balancing wouldn't make the wheel pull to one side it would vibrate/wobble. Could be the tracking/alignment that needs adjusting. 

Gonz.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Kerr has made all the right comments and clearly knows his diamond cutting. The more often you cut, the wider the profile must become. This will not effect wheel balancing as this is done after cutting and when the tyre is back in the rim. Looks to me from the picture that the rim can be recut as it would have to be if the colour needs to be changed.
Good luck!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If they are a reputable place, they won't be keen on cutting it again, which they will need to do to fix their mistake and get it the right colour. I would be pushing for a replacement one as that is the only real way of getting a satisfactory outcome from it. 

They aren't half expensive though so not sure how willing they will be...


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

How old is the car? Dealer refused to warrant a corroded diamond cut wheel without the 'wheel protection cover' what a load of bull****. What next can't warranty corrosion on the body because you didn't take out their body corrosion cover. I'd of put a call into Audi customer serivce. The wheel wasn't damaged it was the finish from the factory failing at the end of it. **** me off how they try to pull a fast one all the time the dealers. Sadly it seems unless your moaner or kick off about things they think they can just fob you off. Poor customer service.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Streeto said:


> How old is the car? Dealer refused to warrant a corroded diamond cut wheel without the 'wheel protection cover' what a load of bull****. What next can't warranty corrosion on the body because you didn't take out their body corrosion cover. I'd of put a call into Audi customer serivce. The wheel wasn't damaged it was the finish from the factory failing at the end of it. **** me off how they try to pull a fast one all the time the dealers. Sadly it seems unless your moaner or kick off about things they think they can just fob you off. Poor customer service.


+1

Sadly Audi seem particularly poor when it comes to CS. Probably the same everywhere though...

Don't understand why you can't deal direct with the manufacturer's anyway. All these franchises only care about one thing, profit...


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

DrEskimo said:


> +1
> 
> Sadly Audi seem particularly poor when it comes to CS. Probably the same everywhere though...
> 
> Don't understand why you can't deal direct with the manufacturer's anyway. All these franchises only care about one thing, profit...


I've had two diamond cut wheels on my VW with no quibbles (besides the guy not being able to even spot it or know what I meant intially)


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

im still torn between sorting mine now or waiting till i hand it back to the lease company. i can live with how it looks as its right on the rim just i worry reading about water getting in etc......


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

I've replaced many diamond cut alloys in my time at VW, all under warranty. Initially they will say they aren't covered to try and get away with it and hope you leave it but with persistence on your side then it would be done. 

I would go back to Audi now and kick off. Explain that you have had to go elsewhere to try and rectify a faulty finish on a wheel due to being given false information from them in the first place. Which franchise is it?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

now its been refurbed i'm pretty sure Audi wont want to know nor need to. jeses 350 on ebay for 1 ouch.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

joshAudiS1 said:


> wheel was previously re-cut. Although skim difference wasn't at all noticeable.
> :wall:


So it has previously been repaied? Who by? Audi?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

MatP said:


> I've replaced many diamond cut alloys in my time at VW, all under warranty. Initially they will say they aren't covered to try and get away with it and hope you leave it but with persistence on your side then it would be done.
> 
> I would go back to Audi now and kick off. Explain that you have had to go elsewhere to try and rectify a faulty finish on a wheel due to being given false information from them in the first place. Which franchise is it?


Ditto. Unfortunately marjority of people are clueless so they play on this massively. Appears being firm is the only option when they attempt to pull the wool over eyes.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

The only avoidable issue here is the colour. Speak to the refurb company and discuss the outcome. I'm sure they'll sort it.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Totally agree with MattP I worked at an audi dealers for 7 years and if you kick off to customer services you end up getting it done for nothing! Even when you missed service intervals we replaced a dsg box after the customer refused the oil change and box packed up 10k down the road! He played the "loyalty" card "Ive had 10 audis and won't buy another" job done free gearbox! 

Get on to customer services don't let them get away with it!


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

That tyre looks pretty shagged, won't be helping.


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Ignore the fact that the car could be under warranty I would be claiming under the sales of goods act.

I can probably help you with a little advice with this, but first we need to know a little information;

How long ago did you buy the car.
How old is the car.
Did you buy it new or used
How long after the car was purchased did you see the issue. 
Who did the other repair to the wheel?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't think they can refuse to over diamond cut wheels? That's daft. Shouldn't be selling the car with them then should they?


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Sales of Goods Act would tell you it was fit for purpose. It just needs a colour change and if the company that did the refurb got it wrong, then I am sure they will put it right for no extra charge.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> If they are a reputable place, they won't be keen on cutting it again, which they will need to do to fix their mistake and get it the right colour. I would be pushing for a replacement one as that is the only real way of getting a satisfactory outcome from it.
> 
> They aren't half expensive though so not sure how willing they will be...


Thanks DrEskimo - If its not satisfactory (currently left the car with them) I think that's what I will have to push for.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

DuncanB said:


> So it has previously been repaied? Who by? Audi?


Not sure who - car was bought privately 3 months old - with a small kerb mark on the alloy which I asked to be rectified as part of deal. expected a smart repair but I believe it was re-cut.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Streeto said:


> How old is the car? Dealer refused to warrant a corroded diamond cut wheel without the 'wheel protection cover' what a load of bull****. What next can't warranty corrosion on the body because you didn't take out their body corrosion cover. I'd of put a call into Audi customer serivce. The wheel wasn't damaged it was the finish from the factory failing at the end of it. **** me off how they try to pull a fast one all the time the dealers. Sadly it seems unless your moaner or kick off about things they think they can just fob you off. Poor customer service.


mid 15 plate. In fairness it was re-cut by a third party when I bought the car. Felt uncomfortable politely asking the dealer if they could help - let alone kicking up a fuss.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> now its been refurbed i'm pretty sure Audi wont want to know nor need to. jeses 350 on ebay for 1 ouch.


That is worst case scenario :doublesho


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

asbo said:


> Ignore the fact that the car could be under warranty I would be claiming under the sales of goods act.
> 
> I can probably help you with a little advice with this, but first we need to know a little information;
> 
> ...


Thanks Asbo,

bought car privately late 2015. Car is 15 plate. Bought used with 1500 miles on the clock. Issue arose March this year - Think I'm on my own on this one unfortunately!


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Marcwithac said:


> That tyre looks pretty shagged, won't be helping.


In what sense? Just had its first service - plenty of tread left apparently. Agreed it needs a good clean and some tire gel!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

If the wheel has already been refurbed then Audi are unlikely to cover the cost of a new wheel under warranty

Give the refurb company another go at getting the colour right and you'll have to live with the difference in the polished face which as has already been discussed is part and parcel of the process.

I'm surprised more people don't get these type of wheels refurbed with complete colour coverage, thus having no issues of 'white worm' or similar in the future.

Chris


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> I'm surprised more people don't get these type of wheels refurbed with complete colour coverage, thus having no issues of 'white worm' or similar in the future.


I've got a warranty claim in at the moment for my diamond cut wheels (ironically, the diamond cut faces are fine, it's the barrels where the finish has failed and is bubbling) - I'm actually really hoping I can get them to just pay for a full powder coat for exactly this reason.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

They should be able to make sufficient adjustment to allow the wheel to be repainted and then skimmed just to take off the paint without reducing the metal further.


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Maniac said:


> They should be able to make sufficient adjustment to allow the wheel to be repainted and then skimmed just to take off the paint without reducing the metal further.


This is what I was hoping - I was told by the refurbisher they do need to re-cut them. The nice bloke who actually does the cutting said he would do his best. Fingers crossed it looks right!


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Josh, delighted you used a good supplier who is going to try and fix the problem for you. Perfect. We all look forward to the right result!


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

UPDATE.

Went to pick the car up yesterday - On inspection the colour seems a good match and they have in fact balanced the wheel this time! (which has stopped the steering pull somehow).

Was told by the manager a refurb isn't ever going to match a factory finish perfectly but saves buying a new wheel. felt a bit patronised to be honest as a colour match isn't much to ask!

Will upload some picks when I get a second but overall satisfied although lesson learnt. Think diamond cut refurbs are best done on all 4 so they can match them perfectly.

Next cars alloys won't be diamond cut for sure!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Colour matching wheels isn't as straightforward as matching paint on body panels. Many manufacturers wheels won't come with a paint code for a perfect match.

As for diamond cut wheels, even if refurbished correctly can start to corrode within a few months, especially if the manufacturer has used poor quality alloy, Lexus and Renault are a couple I could mention.

They look good but require a lot of upkeep!

Alex


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> Colour matching wheels isn't as straightforward as matching paint on body panels. Many manufacturers wheels won't come with a paint code for a perfect match.
> 
> As for diamond cut wheels, even if refurbished correctly can start to corrode within a few months, especially if the manufacturer has used poor quality alloy, Lexus and Renault are a couple I could mention.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt say Lexus use poor quality alloy. The old ones had a knack for corroding though, pre-2007 models anyway.

I inevitably kerbed my front wheel 2 weeks after I bought it new 4 years ago. Its not too much so didnt bother with a refurb. Its still the same, no corrosion at all.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I had a wheel refurbed on my wifes GTD a few years ago paid for by the dealer , it corroded and I got it done again and same happened but I did a deal on a new wheel as I wasn't happy with the refurb . I wasn't allowed ti keep the wheel as I would have sold it but they wanted to send it back .


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've kerbed one of my diamond cut wheels, took it somewhere I trust for a quote and said to leave it be as the kerbing isn't too bad and it would cause more issues in the long run having it repaired.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You can get places that will do smart repairs, but they are also likely to breakdown after a few months. 

Once a diamond cut wheel has been refurbished they rarely last long term either. That's why so many places offer zero warranty. 

You do need to do everything to avoid kerbing the things and stop crap building up and ruining them in the first place. 

They look good, but they just cause too much trouble.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had 2 of my diamond cut alloys repaired. I've now done a third. All have been very very slight but I can't bear to see a curbed alloy.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I know what you mean Kerry  I had a paddy when I did mine. Luckily the damage isn't *too* bad.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

